# Lineman climbing spurs vs. tree steps



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

i use climbing spurs yes they r exspensive but so r tree stands and ladder stands.
i had 3 stands stolin from me in my first year with locks on them.
ever since i used spurs i have not had a stand stolin again.

however i am not telling u to go buy a pair unless u get training on them first. some people buy them and dont like them and try to return them
spurs usaully r a non returnable item .. if u buy them from a arborist shop


----------

